# S3 @ TSW S5 20" - pics



## rdpg (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: S3 @ TSW S5 20" - pics (rdpg)*

sheesh thats huge...no problems rubbing?


----------

